

InfiniBand for the Home in Less Than $150 (10Gb Networking on the Cheap)  - benhpcsmith
http://hpc-opinion.blogspot.com/2011/12/infiniband-for-home-in-less-than-150.html

======
j_s
And the real content is here: <http://davidhunt.ie/wp/?p=232>

Not sure what the above blog post adds to this, if anything.

~~~
pasbesoin
Voting the grandparent up for the sake of the link you cite (which they do,
too, but as has been said, is essentially blogspam).

------
Palomides
kinda neat, but the only use-case he can point out is home theater? you can
already stream bluray video over 100mbit ethernet, and you can get cable and
switches for that for free or trivial amounts of money. that said, the mere
idea is rather tempting (though I think gigabit is good enough for my home
network)

------
soldermont00
Thunderbolt/Light Peak is also 10G though...

------
joshu
Blogspam

